# Mebeverine insomnia and nausea side-effects?



## wembleybear (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi

I have IBS-A which was diagnosed about 3 months ago. The symptoms which personally cause me the most stress and anxiety are pain and bloating. I already take Pregablin for generalised anxiety disorder and joint pain, but I have had no side-effects from the doses of that so far (I'm on a moderately low dose x 2 daily). I saw the doctor on Friday and mentioned to him the IBS pain was really troubling me and he added Mebeverine to take 3 times daily, which I did over the weekend. Can't say I really felt any beneficial effects, but last night I was completely unable to sleep all night - this has never happened to me before ever and anyway the Pregabalin normally makes me quite sleepy. I also felt quite sick and the IBS pain was present all night. This kicked up my anxiety levels and I didn't manage to sleep all night - I got up, read for a while, listened to some relaxing music, but couldn't settle at all. This morning I was unable to eat very much, and drove to work like a zombie, wondering how I am going to get through the day.

Does anyone know or have any experience of insomnia or nausea as side-effects of Mebeverine?

I have just ordered the IBS Audio Program 100, so am hoping that will help instead, especially with the stress and anxiety aspects of my IBS.

Many thanks

Martyn


----------



## martinlee (Feb 7, 2014)

Martyn, I was interested in what you have said. I am also on Pregabalin 200mg twice daily. I have attributed some of my IBS symptoms to the Pregabalin as one of it's side -effects is to produce wind. Did your IBS start before you took Pregabalin ? I have just started Mebeverine. My sleep seems to have deteriorated & sleeplessness is one of the quoted side effects.I am also on alot of other medication as I suffer from chronic depression ( it runs in the family ).Would be interested in how you are getting on.

best wishes

Martin

[email protected]


----------

